# The Local Serial Killer, Got Victim #4 Last Night



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

There is someone killing people in Seminole Heights, over in Tampa, and the cops can't catch him. He slipped through the net again last night, and the cops were on scene in no time, but he escaped. He was dressed in all black and he is slippery.

TAMPA, Fla. (WFLA) - The fourth person murdered in Seminole Heights was at his church to feed the homeless early Tuesday morning when he stepped outside and was shot and killed. A suspect dressed in black clothing shot Ronald Felton, 60, from behind at 4:51 a.m. A Tampa Police Department officer was in the area when the shots were fired and immediately went to the shooting scene.

"If he would have arrived five seconds earlier, he could have stopped it," said Tampa Police Chief Brian Dugan.
Felton was at the New Seasons Apostolic Church where he helps other church members feed the homeless on Tuesdays and Thursdays when he's not working at his construction job, according to Felton's younger brother, James.

4th Seminole Heights murder victim shot outside church where he helped feed homeless | WFLA.com


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe he's a cop?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you think this persons behavior could be similar to an arsonist and is present during the initial on scene investigation?


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

so sorry to hear this. here in south louisiana we had our share of them scum bags. my first cousins wife was a victim of, i was gunna say his name, but i refuse to even acknowledge that crap of a man.

may they burn in hell


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Maybe he's a cop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


They don't know who he is, and the police have been on TV asking for help or clues. So, yeah, he could be a cop, that never occurred to me. But, that is a stretch, and I think it is a thrill kill campaign myself.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Do you think this persons behavior could be similar to an arsonist and is present during the initial on scene investigation?


He was seen this time though and here is the description. I don't think he has hung around any of the scenes.
The suspect is described as a black male, 6′ to 6′ 2″ tall and has a thin build and a light complexion. He was armed with a large black pistol and was last seen wearing all black clothing.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Good discription, but using the word black to discribe all that you did, the media would accuse you of being racist.....kidding of course, this person need to be made to quit breathing....I pray they catch him soon....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Good discription, but using the word black to describe all that you did, the media would accuse you of being racist.....kidding of course, this person need to be made to quit breathing....I pray they catch him soon....


The TV news described him as black, and wearing black. This guy does not have any defenders, and he is all on his own. Two of the people he killed was black.
But, I do get your point.

View attachment 60409

https://theconservativetreehouse.co...rching-for-serial-killer-three-known-victims/


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

great a new sicko for the kiddies to get all zodiac about. I wonder how many zodiacs are really out there


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Leon said:


> great a new sicko for the kiddies to get all zodiac about. I wonder how many zodiacs are really out there


This is a WAG, but I would say 5 or so, at any given time. America is not the good place that it was, in the 1960's and 1970's.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Killer described as a "Dazzling Urbanite Knucklehead" ...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Not good! Stay safe down there!


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

saw this this morning on the news, im here in Ocala, didnt the sheriff say sometime around halloween that this guy wouldnt kill anyone else because they would be patrolling constantly until he was caught? i think this guy is a thrill killer. or at least now he is just daring to get caught. hopefully he gets caught soon.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I do not believe this is a serial killer.
Serial killers, according to Criminal minds, follow a pattern.
These are random folks at random times doing different things.
I think this is a gang thing


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Clint Eastwood, Magnum Force.

David Soul

Black ISIS wannabee???


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They are not looking for a black male they are looking for a white guy. It would be racist to look for a black man.


----------

